# Thank God found a job in 2 weeks



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

Sent hundreds of job apps which all being turned down. Thank God found a job near my place in 2 weeks. 
Job market is pretty bad now, most people jobless here. Don't give up, keep looking, keep knocking doors. You're not far away!


----------



## Aliciah (Nov 3, 2012)

Which part of Aus u at?


----------



## chicken_star (Aug 25, 2013)

Hello! May I asked how to

Make my own post?
Thanks


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

Aliciah said:


> Which part of Aus u at?


I'm in perth. Not to spread negative to you guys but job market pretty bad right now. Just got lucky anyway.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

You got the job because you never gave up....despite many rejections.
Two weeks is a short time for most people.

Employers are looking for people who really want to work, and now they can be a little choosier so they select the best.

Well done


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

Well done. The job market is very tough at the moment.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

very indeed, my friend has been jobless for almost a year now. he's a mining engineer and another is an accountant. I thought they should find job easier and the salary is pretty high too. 
There's no forever job here. Who knows i might lose my job another 2 or 3 years. You never know. I understand how they feel now. The pressure is totally unbearable when you have kids relying on you to put the food on table


----------



## Aliciah (Nov 3, 2012)

There is government support right? Retrenchment is very demotivating but the most important is never to give up.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

For new immigrants, no support given if you're not staying in Oz for 2 years.


----------



## dodoyos (Jun 12, 2012)

Congratulation mate!


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

nemesis said:


> very indeed, my friend has been jobless for almost a year now. *he's a mining engineer* and another is an accountant. I thought they should find job easier and the salary is pretty high too.
> There's no forever job here. Who knows i might lose my job another 2 or 3 years. You never know. I understand how they feel now. The pressure is totally unbearable when you have kids relying on you to put the food on table


864 jobs for mining engineer on seek.com.....
SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site

And no job for a year......?
Is he specialised only in tin mining or something.......?
No experience?


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

robboat said:


> 864 jobs for mining engineer on seek.com.....
> SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site
> 
> And no job for a year......?
> ...


Well, SEEK.com doesn't really reflect the actual job vacancies my friend. Somehow a job might be posted like 5 to 10 agents. It just repeating and some jobs even has being posted for more than 6 months. The company just keep interviewing for months and they seems not in a hurry to appoint someone.

For my friend's case, he and his colleagues like 20 of them being retrenched due to their high pay. A friend in another company facing the same situation. The market situation now doesn't look good. Just need times to recover.


----------



## SimoneMondino (Aug 28, 2013)

Really lucky!


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

SimoneMondino said:


> Really lucky!


Lucky for the moment. There's no forever job here. I might lose my job maybe next 2 or 3 years if company doesn't get any job out there or losing money.
Just need to put more effort to help company to survive and make sure it won't close shop or we going to break our rice bowl here....hehe


----------



## SimoneMondino (Aug 28, 2013)

nemesis said:


> Lucky for the moment. There's no forever job here. I might lose my job maybe next 2 or 3 years if company doesn't get any job out there or losing money.
> Just need to put more effort to help company to survive and make sure it won't close shop or we going to break our rice bowl here....hehe


arrrrgh 

think positive


----------



## vnktrrd (Aug 18, 2013)

ohh that seems a great achievement nemesis. Congrats. Would you please guide me where to look for jobs ?


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

vnktrrd said:


> ohh that seems a great achievement nemesis. Congrats. Would you please guide me where to look for jobs ?


Thanks, always think positive and the way you express yourself. Show full confidence and do not over emphasize your skills which they might think you're bluffing.
Getting interview is the biggest hurdle. Sent as much job apps as possible. The highest success is send through the company's direct email and give them a call. If the company is professional enough, they'll get back to you whether you're succeed or not. While some company is totally dumba*se don't even inform you anything and just keep you waiting...
Anyway, looking for job 3-6 mths is normal. 6-12 mths might need a push. If more than 12 mths mean that you've to re-structure your CV and maybe the market really bad on your profession. Looking for alternative job profession might be alternative way. Always hope for the best


----------



## edu (Oct 18, 2013)

what type of job did you get? salary?


----------

